# Need a driver for an HP LaserJet 1000 series



## kvanlaan

Can anyone tell me where I can dig up a driver for the above printer? I am running Windows 7, and I know that HP doesn't usually support OS's much beyond the current one when the printer came out, but I have heard people say that they can get it working with Windows 7 machines. I can not.

Any ideas?


----------



## Wayne

Google search:

HP LaserJet 1000 Series Printer - Available Downloads for the Printer - bpl11631 - HP Business Support Center


----------



## kvanlaan

That's where I got to, too. I did download it, but it doesn't recognize that there is a driver for the printer, and still doesn't do anything or progress. But my computer-fu is very weak, and I read on a couple of discussion-board links that there are ways of making it work, but it seems to be beyond me.


----------



## J Miles

Is it 32 or 64 bit Windows 7?

I hear that it will not install on 64-bit unless it is Windows 7 Professional.

If it is 32 bit run the driver in XP compatibility mode on windows 7.

How to install HP Laserjet 1000 on Windows 7 and Vista 32 bit -Working - YouTube

If it 64 bit the problem is much more complex. 

HP Laserjet 1000 under Windows 7 64-bit? - Microsoft Answers


----------



## kvanlaan

I will try this and let you know - the printer's in great shape and still a workhorse, but it just doesn't want to install for me...


----------



## kvanlaan

It's a 64-bit computer and I simply don't have the brain power to make this work, from what I can see on the topic. Grrr.


----------



## Wayne

And Josh means that, too!

View attachment 2438


----------

